# Pot Tournamnet on Lathem Res. Saturday October 13th



## jbenson4 (Sep 25, 2012)

!!!BASS FISHING TOURNAMENT!!!
LOCATION: Hollis Q. Lathem Reservoir 5375 Cowart Rd Dawsonville, GA 30534
DATE: Saturday, October 13th, 2012
TIME: Arrive at the gate by 7:30am to pay and ensure good launching time 
 Tournament Fishing 8:00am- 3:00pm 
Weigh in starts after all boats are back on the trailers and all anglers wanting to weigh in are present 
BOATING: Electric Motors Only, No Gas Motors On the Boat Period, NO EXCEPTIONS CCWSA RULE
COST: $5 CCWSA Launch fee 
$20 tournament fee per boat 
$10 BIG fish side pot 
$10 smallest 12 inch fish side pot 
 Total price $40 payout is 100% on everything excluding the launch fee. Every 5 boats =1 pay place
BOAT LIMIT: 30 Boats limited by the CCWSA so register ASAP REGISTRATION CUTOFF IS SEPT, 14TH AT 10:00pm
TOURNAMENT RULES
1.	NO LIVE BAIT, ARTIFICIAL BAITS ONLY
2.	5 FISH LIMIT AT WEIGHT IN
3.	 CAN WEIGHT IN DEAD FISH BUT WILL RESULT IN A HALF POUND DEDUCTION PER DEAD FISH. NO EXCEPTIONS
4.	ALL FISH MUST BE 12 INCHES LONG MEASURED ON A GOLDEN RULE ANY SHORT FISH AT WEIGHT IN RESULTS IN AN AUTOMATIC DQ. NO EXECPTIONS
5.	NO TROLING OF BAITS DURRING THE TOURNAMENT IF CAUGHT DOING SO WILL RESULT IN A DQ.
6.	LIVE WELLS ARE REQUIRED IN THE TOURNAMENT. STRINGERS ARE NOT ALLOWED IF YOU DON’T HAVE A LIVE WELL, A COOLER OR PLASTIC STORAGE BIN WORKS GREAT
7.	LARGE MOUTH AND SPOTTED BASS ARE THE ONLY SPECIES ALLOWED TO BE WEIGHED IN NO BREAM, CATFISH, AND ECT.
8.	ARIVE BETWEEN 7:30-7:50am TO PAY FOR THE TOURNAMENT IF LATE WILL RESULT IN A HALF POUND WEIGHT DEDUCTION AT WEIGHT IN.
9.	NO LINES IN THE WATER AFTER 3:00pm AND DON’T BE LATE TO THE WEIGHT IN THAT STARTS AFTER ALL BOATS ARE BACK ON THE TRAILERS AND ALL ANGLERS THAT WANT TO WEIGH IN AREPRESENT   IF A TEAM IS LATE GETTING BACK TO THE RAMP THERE WILL BE A HALF POUND DEDUCTION IN TOTAL WEIGHT PER EACH MINUTE LATE TO LAUNCH OR WEIGH IN
TO REGISTER CALL: Jesse Benson @ 770-605-1425 or email @ jesse.benson29@yahoo.com 
Registration is open to the first 30 boats so register ASAP.
 REGISTRATION CUTOFF IS October, 12TH AT 10:00pm


----------



## deepwater (Sep 26, 2012)

Jesse count me in for now. Not a 100 percent sure I can make it but I plan on being there.


----------



## jbenson4 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sounds good looking forward to seeing you there


----------



## Ironrabbit (Oct 1, 2012)

Had a blast at the last two, but it looks like Sunny and I will not be able to make it because we are fishing a tournament at Bear Creek. Maybe next time.


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm gonna try to make it. I will let you know later in the week.


----------



## jack butler (Oct 9, 2012)

going to make it any word on turnout


----------



## jbenson4 (Oct 9, 2012)

sounds good yall we are looking at 12 boats including yall


----------



## russ010 (Oct 9, 2012)

If I didn't have drill this weekend I'd try to make it... but then again, I've got 2 boats now and neither one of them has a motor mounted on it.. I gotta get rid of that boat


----------



## MerkyWaters (Oct 9, 2012)

I may fish. Just have to wait and see how my wife is doing after her surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 9, 2012)

postpone it another week and you may have 3 more boats, I wanna come but I got a darn safety meeting Saturday.


----------



## crow_zach (Oct 9, 2012)

*tournament*

id defintley like to make it but got to work this weekend. f you could post pone it till next weekend id defintly be there.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 10, 2012)

MAYBE ALL OF YOU GUYS WHO WANT TO FISH A TOURNEY NEXT WEEKEND, WILL CONSIDER SHOWING UP AT LAKE HORTON 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=693074


----------



## deepwater (Oct 10, 2012)

Jesse it doesn't look like I'll be able to make it. Y'all have fun


----------



## jbenson4 (Oct 10, 2012)

If y'all want we can have another turnmanet next weekend to any takers ?


----------



## bhasty (Oct 10, 2012)

me and spanky will be there


----------



## Ironrabbit (Oct 10, 2012)

Next weekend would be good. I will definitly make it then. FYI Cedar Creek is on fire right now it would be a good place for a tournament. We just would not be able to do a late night one though cause They had a group throw a night tournament out there about a month ago and the people left it a mess.


----------



## jbenson4 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok y'all lets plan on fishing next weekend as well I will post it aging with the dates and info again Russ you need to get that boat ready soon So you can get back on the water


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 11, 2012)

Im in, cedar creek or latham.


----------



## jbenson4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Most likly will end up at Lathem again


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 11, 2012)

Count me in either way.


----------



## Ironrabbit (Oct 11, 2012)

Count me and my partner in. Lathem is fine with us.


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Oct 12, 2012)

Count me and Mike in for tomorrow morning....I heard a rumor that the big ones are back on the A rig!!!


----------



## -Jason- (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in for this Saturday. Lathem or Cedar Creek is good.


----------

